

html5media.js enables HTML5 video and audio tags in all major browsers - ryanwhitney
http://html5media.info/

======
drgath
Source:
[https://github.com/etianen/html5media/blob/master/src/api/ht...](https://github.com/etianen/html5media/blob/master/src/api/html5media.js)

------
uses
To be clear, this is a fallback that uses feature detection to determine if
the browser rendering the page supports the <video> or <audio> tags.

If so, it leaves your tags alone. If not, it instead uses the Flash-based
Flowplayer.

So, you can use the <video> and <audio> tags without worrying about browser
support. I've used it several times and it works well.

------
5h
Call me old fashioned, but saying "all major browsers" is one thing, yet I'd
still sure like to see a list of what the author considers major...

~~~
ryanwhitney
IE 6-9 are covered

~~~
cincinnatus
There really needs to be a detailed list in the main read me.

------
themanr
Looks like it requires transcoding video for Firefox support as there seems to
be no way to force it to use flash in that case.

Does it work with content dynamically inserted into the DOM? A quick glance at
the source indicates otherwise.

~~~
etianen
You can call html5media() at any time to kick in the fallback for any new
video or audio tags that have been inserted into the DOM.

------
eekfuh
Looks cool, but def needs some CSS additions to the play button, "cursor:
pointer;" plus the other controls need the cursor property to be set to the
proper thing.

~~~
etianen
The styling of the controls are entirely at the whim of the user's browser.
Unlike other players, html5media uses the native controls provided by the
browser.

The Firefox and Safari controls are rather sweet. The Chrome ones are a little
basic at the moment.

------
ericmoritz
Does this act as a shim supporting the same API as the HTML5 tags?

~~~
etianen
Unfortunately, providing the same JS media API for the Flash fallback is a
massive task. There's a few solutions out there that provide a consistent API,
such as mediaelement.js, but it's not the standard JS media API, and their
overhead is much higher.

html5media aims to be the smallest, fastest solution available. It's a little
low on features, but it's great for embedding videos with an absolute minimum
of fuss and effort.

------
philfreo
Does JavaScript Audio() work also?

~~~
lautis
No. The scope of plugin seems to be to enable audio and video tags, not to
provide JS API. Html5media basically just replaces each video and audio tag
with FlowPlayer (swf video/audio player) instances if browser doesn't support
HTML5 tags.

------
fjabre
ha! would love something like this for CSS3

------
drivebyacct2
Uhm, does it fallback? How much faster is it than it's competitors, seeing as
it's competitors have been around much longer and have many more features?

~~~
ryanwhitney
I've only messed around with it a bit, but yes it has flash fallback.

